# Masters Of The Blade by Rey Galang



## Dan Anderson (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi All,

I just received a copy of _Masters Of The Blade_ and all I can say is Wow.  Guro Rey has outdone himself in his compilation of blade masters.  This book is on a par or better than _Warrior Arts of The Philippines_ and that one is damned good.  ANY FMA practitioner would be remiss in not checking out either of these books.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - You can get it from www.bakbakan.com


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 12, 2006)

Got my copy too, great book as are all of his other books, cant wait for the new one 'Legacy'. mind you maybe I am biased as I am in it 

Best regards

Pat


----------

